# Sieht nach Diebstahl aus



## steinchen (3 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich bestellte am 1.12.2013 bei 'Atlas for Men' eine Jacke im Wert von 29,90 €, es kamen die Portokosten hinzu und ich musste 35,80 € bezahlen, was ich per SOFORT AG auch getan habe.
Nach dieser Transaktion gab mir mein Account bei 'Atlas for Men' die Info, dass ich nichts bestellt
und nichts bezahlt hätte.
Ich setzte mich mehrfach vergeblich mit dem Kundenservice von AfM per mail in Verbingung, denn 
das Telefonieren würde mich 0,14 € pro angefangene Minute kosten. Ich bekam allerdings nur immer
Computer-Anworten, die besagten, dass die mail zur Bearbeitung weitergeleitet wird.
Auf der Facebook-Seite von 'Atlas for Men' erbat ich ebenfalls Aufklärung, auch hier bekam ich nur die
Auskunft, dass man den Fall erst prüfen müsste. 
Gestern habe ich mich noch mit SOFORT AG in Verbindung gesetzt, die mir die Daten zumailten, die belegen,
dass Atlas for Men 4 Sekunden nach meiner Bezahlung über den Erhalt der 35,80 € informiert wurde.
Fakt ist nun: Ich habe etwas bezahlt, dass ich angeblich nicht bestellt habe und ich habe ebenfalls
Portokosten bezahlt für eine Ware, die nie geliefert wird.

Für mich sieht das schon nach Diebstahl aus.

Die HP 'Atlas for Men' gibt als Zeichen von Seriosität den Hinweis auf eine Mitglietschaft im
BVH - Bundesverband des Deutschen Versandhandels. Dort habe ich den Fall ebenfalls vorgetragen, bisher noch ohne Antwort.

Was kann ich noch tun ? Es geht zwar um einen relativ geringen Betrag, aber es sieht trotzdem nach Betrug aus nach meiner Auffassung.

Freundlicher Gruss
Steinchen


----------



## werv (3 Dezember 2013)

Hi

Du hast am Sonntag bestellt und gehst zwei Tage später schon von Betrug aus?
In Fall von einem Betrug kannn man natürlich eine Strafanzeige erstatten, aber nicht sofort nach 2 Tagen.

Lass denen wenigstens ein paar Tage Zeit nachzuprüfen. Es kann einfach an technischen Schwierigkeiten liegen.

Ansonsten scheint es eine Firma zu sein, die lt ciao es mit dem Kundenservice und den Lieferzeiten es nicht ganz ernst nimmt:

http://www.ciao.de/Erfahrungsberichte/Atlas_for_Men__7793018


Also sollten es technische Schwierigkeiten (und nicht der Anfang von Insolvenz) sein, dann würde ich mich auf laaange Lieferzeit einstellen.

Die Firma gehört auch mit dem "Atlas Verlag" zusammen - dort scheint man es wiederrum es mit zum Zustandekommen von Abo-Verträgen
ganz locker umzugehen


----------



## Teleton (3 Dezember 2013)

Betrug würde ich wegen einem nicht funktionierenden Bestell- und Buchhaltungssystem noch nicht direkt vermuten.  Da die aber anscheinend mit Provea, Miriale und Tono  verbandelt sind, sind die nicht unproblematisch. Nicht das Du nachher ein Strumpf und Schlüpfer-Abo am Hals hast.


----------



## steinchen (3 Dezember 2013)

Ich komme deshalb jetzt schon auf Betrug, weil niemand reagiert, weder AfM in Berlin, auch nicht AfM in Frankreich,
der Atals Verlag rührt sich ebenfalls nicht.
Wenn ich eine Zahlung leiste, dann erscheint das doch *sofort* in meinem Account, normalerweise
und wie auch von der SOFORT AG mitgeteilt.
Ein Kundenservice müsste doch eigentlich innerhalb von 2 Tagen reagieren, oder ?
Ich kenne das von anderen online-Händlern so, dass die Reaktionen umgehend erfolgen.
Es kam nicht mal eine Nachricht, dass sie sich darum kümmern und noch um etwas Zeit zur Klärung bitten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Dezember 2013)

Es könnte eben auch eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände sein: Wenn die Webseite nicht hundertprozentig funktioniert und der Kundenservice auch nicht sofort reagiert, könnte es da auch an anderen Ecken brennen.

Misstrauisch sein? Ja. An Betrug würde ich da noch nicht denken.


----------



## werv (3 Dezember 2013)

steinchen schrieb:


> Ich komme deshalb jetzt schon auf Betrug, weil niemand reagiert, weder AfM in Berlin, auch nicht AfM in Frankreich,
> der Atals Verlag rührt sich ebenfalls nicht.
> Wenn ich eine Zahlung leiste, dann erscheint das doch *sofort* in meinem Account, normalerweise
> und wie auch von der SOFORT AG mitgeteilt.
> ...




Es sollte schon üblich sein schnell zu reagieren. In diesem Fall aber, wenn du dir die ciao Berichte angeschaut hast wundert es mich nicht wenn es um einiges länger dauert.
Durchschnittlich sind es 3 Tage, es gibt aber keine Vorgaben für Rückmeldungen (Ausnahme: Wenn nur email angegeben ist, dann sind in konkreten Fällen 60 Minuten als ausreichend anzusehen)


----------



## steinchen (3 Dezember 2013)

Hallo werv,

ja, ich habe mir nun die Berichte auf Ciao durchgelesen. Das hätte ich mal besser vor der Bestellung gemacht.
Wo man im Netz hinschaut, Atlas for Men kommt nicht gut weg.
Ich bin umso entsetzter, weil ich IMMER sehr, sehr vorsichtig und misstrauisch bin.
Diesmal ist es daneben gegangen, denn auch das BVH-Zertifikat auf der HP von AfM 
hat nicht gehalten, was es verspricht.

Ich frag' mich nur, ob ich das Geld abschreiben soll als Lehrgeld für schlechte Erfahrung oder
ob ich mich weiter aufregen soll und dranbleiben.


Dir und allen anderen, die geantwortet haben, danke schön für eure Beiträge.
LG, steinchen


----------

